# Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein



## Dorschoffi (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
wir (4 Gelegenheitsbrandungsangler) wollen es seit langer Zeit mal wieder in der Brandung versuchen. Wir haben uns am 1. Novemberwochenede in der Nähe von Dahme eingenistet und wollen 2 Abende unser Glück versuchen. Da wir keine ausgesprochenen Spezis sind würde ich mich über ein paar Tipps von den Profis vor Ort freuen. Welche Strände (natürlich bei entsprechenden Winden) könnt ihr uns empfehlen. Wir waren vor einigen Jahren mal in Bliesdorf. Das war ganz in der Nähe von Neustadt. Hier konnten wir auch einige Fisch erbeuten. Ist der Strand noch zu empfehlen? Auch in Dazendorf waren wir schon einmal. Dort sind wir von einem Parkplatz nach links gelaufen und konnten einige Platten auf die Schuppen legen. Ansonsten kennen wir uns Strandmäßig nicht besonders aus. Wären also über jeden Tipp dankbar, damit wir nicht als absolute Schneiderbande nach Hause fahren. Ach ja, noch eine Sache. Wir kommen aus Nds. und soweit ich weiß braucht man jetzt ein Erlaubnisschein für S.H. Bekomme ich den in jedem Angelladen? Kann ich was im Netz buchen oder runterladen?
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps im voraus!


----------



## derporto (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*



Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir (4 Gelegenheitsbrandungsangler) wollen es seit langer Zeit mal wieder in der Brandung versuchen. Wir haben uns am 1. Novemberwochenede in der Nähe von Dahme eingenistet und wollen 2 Abende unser Glück versuchen. Da wir keine ausgesprochenen Spezis sind würde ich mich über ein paar Tipps von den Profis vor Ort freuen. Welche Strände (natürlich bei entsprechenden Winden) könnt ihr uns empfehlen. Wir waren vor einigen Jahren mal in Bliesdorf. Das war ganz in der Nähe von Neustadt. Hier konnten wir auch einige Fisch erbeuten. Ist der Strand noch zu empfehlen? Auch in Dazendorf waren wir schon einmal. Dort sind wir von einem Parkplatz nach links gelaufen und konnten einige Platten auf die Schuppen legen. Ansonsten kennen wir uns Strandmäßig nicht besonders aus. Wären also über jeden Tipp dankbar, damit wir nicht als absolute Schneiderbande nach Hause fahren. Ach ja, noch eine Sache. Wir kommen aus Nds. und soweit ich weiß braucht man jetzt ein Erlaubnisschein für S.H. Bekomme ich den in jedem Angelladen? Kann ich was im Netz buchen oder runterladen?
> Vielen Dank für eure Tipps im voraus!


 
Den Erlaubnisschein für S-H bekommst du in jedem Rathaus. Hier unbedingt auf die Öffnungszeiten achten, nicht dass ihr zu spät dran seid und dann auf dem Trockenen sitzt. In Angelläden gibt es den Schein dort imho. nicht. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren. Der Erlaubnisschein in Meck-Pomm ist urlauberfreundlicher zu bekommen, z.B. in der Touristinfo und auch im Angelladen.

Petri


----------



## belle67 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

in heiligenhafen haben wir ihn bei baltic bekommen. also geht auch bei angelläden.

ruf doch am besten bei händlern in der gegend von dahme an


----------



## Dorschoffi (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Nur in Rathäusern? Das wäre ja nicht so günstig, da wir erst am Freitagnachmittag anreisen. Dann dürften die meißten Rathäuser geschlossen haben, oder?
Weiß jemand, ob man den Schein auch im Angelladen in Neustadt am Hafen bekommt?


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Zu 100% bei Kalle !

Kalles Angelshop
Vor dem Kremper Tor 1
23730 Neustadt/ Ostsee

Telefon: 04561/ 6450
http://www.kallesangelshop.de

Öffnungszeiten:
Mo.- Fr. 9.00 - 18.00 Uhr
Sa. 9.00 - 16.00 Uhr
So. 11.00 - 15.00 Uhr (Mai bis Oktober)


----------



## maflomi01 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

wenn ihr schon nach kalle fahrt dann holt euch auch die Angelführer der Rabsbande (Blaue Bücher OstHolstein )stehen eine Menge guter Strände drin


----------



## doc040 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> wenn ihr schon nach kalle fahrt dann holt euch auch die Angelführer der Rabsbande (Blaue Bücher OstHolstein )stehen eine Menge guter Strände drin


Genau,und dann kann man sich die Hotspots teilen. Dies nur als kleine Anregung,die guten Stellen findet man durch probieren,ganz wichtig mal die Augen aufmachen,und vielleicht mal die Wurfweiten zu verändern. Mfg doc040


----------



## Dorschoffi (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die ersten Antworten. Dann können wir unsere Scheine ja im Angelladen besorgen.
Gibt es eigentlich Unterschiede in der Qualität und im Preis bei den Wattwürmern in den Angelläden? Oder beziehen alle Händler vom gleichen Lieferanten? Lohnt es sich zusätzlich diese Seeringelwürmer zu kaufen?


----------



## doc040 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Wattwürmer, bekommen die A.Händler entweder aus Hälteranlagen, oder aus der Ostsee. Seeringelwürmer,muss jeder für sich rausfinden. Es gibt Tage da stehen die Fische drauf(glaubt der Angler) und dann mal wieder nicht. Einige sagen dann halten die Wattis besser,wenn Sie einen Seeringler raufziehen ,hängt aber immer vom  persönlichen Wurfstil ab,ob man es braucht. Mfg doc040


----------



## Dorschoffi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Und wie sieht es von den Preisen her aus, gibt es da Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Geschäften? Für 2 Abende bräuchten wir ja sicherlich um die 200 Würmer pro Person.
Kann den wirklich keiner Tipps zu geeigneten Stränden geben? Ihr braucht ja nicht eure geheimsten Hot Spots verraten. Wir wollen halt nur nicht an der völlig verkehrten Stelle stehen, wo eventuell schon seit Jahren kaum noch gefangen wird.


----------



## maki1980 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Moin,

was ist den, in der Nähe von Dahme?
Wenn du Dahme anfahren kannst, kommst du über den Bereich wo die Dahme in die Ostsee fließt nicht vorbei.
Ist wohl nach meinem Geschmack eine der besten Stellen in der Ostsee überhaupt. Mehr Plattfische in der Brandung habe ich nie gefangen. Natürlich geht auch der Dorsch.
Die Preise sind doch irrelevant. Selbst wenn der eine Händler einen Cent mehr nimmt, wird dich dies bei 200 Stk. nicht wirklich in den Ruin treiben, oder?
Ich hole meine Würmer übringends bei Kalle.


----------



## Peter 25 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Hallo Dorschoffi

Ich fahre schon seit 1980 in die Richtung, wenn nicht Fehmarn dann ist für mich immer Dazendorf 1 wahl 
Der Wind muss aber OK sein ich fahre denn rechten Parkplatz 
an  und gehe immer zur rechten seite weg, wenn ihr nicht 
soweit laufen wollt vorne habe ich mit Dorsch immer mehr 
erfolg gehabt, zur Steilküste mehr Platte ist aber auch 
weiter zu laufen. Köder bekommt Ihr ja bei Baltig in Heiligen-
hafen. Und ich will ja keine Werbung machen aber die Bücher 
von der Rapsbande wie schon hier angesprochen kann auch 
ich euch sehr zusagen.

   m.f.g   Peter 25 #h


----------



## Dorschoffi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Hallo,
also wir haben uns in Grube einquartiert. Das müßte so ziemlich der Nachbarort von Dahme sein. Die "Dahme" ist also auch ein Fluß der in die Ostsee mündet? Kann jemand kurz den Platz beschreiben, wie man dort hinkommt? Würde es sich lohne bis rauf nach Fehmarn zu fahren oder gibt es dort "gleichwenige - oder viele Fische" wie am Festland zu erbeuten. Dazendorf hatten wir uns für einen Abend (wenn der Wind passt) auch vorgenommen, da wir dort schonmal recht erfolgreich waren. Allerdings sind wir damals von dem Parkplatz aus nach links gelaufen. Sollte man es besser auf der rechten Seite probieren?
Vielen Dank, für eure wertvollen Tipps.


----------



## maki1980 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Dann kann ich mir schon fast vorstellen, wo Ihr Euch einquartiert habt.
Direkt in Dahme gibt es den Campingplatz Cedano. Wenn ihr an diesen vorbei fahrt, kommt der Imbiss. Hier kannst du deinen Wagen parken und direkt zum Strand gehen. Hier ist die Mündung der Dahme in die Ostsee.

Du wirst Sehen, hier angelt man nur sehr, sehr selten alleine am Strand.


----------



## Dorschoffi (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Vielen Dank für die Beschreibung maki 1980. Die Stelle dürfte für uns zu finden sein. Ist denn der Strand am Wochende überlaufen oder ist dort einfach nur mit ein paar Anglern zu rechnen. In irgendeine lange Menschenschlange wollten wir uns eigentlich nicht einreihen.
Hat sonst noch jemand ein paar Tipps zu erfolgsversprechenden Stränden? Wo angelt ihr, wenn der Wind aus eher südlichen Richtungen weht?


----------



## Dorschoffi (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Hallo,
hat denn niemand mehr Vorschläge für fängige Strandabschnitte für ein paar "Binnenlandangler"?:c


----------



## maki1980 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Dahme hat ja bekanntlich einen langen Strand. Daher findet jeder seinen freien Platz. Aber man muss halt mit, mit Anglern rechnen.
Denn, auch die anderen Wissen, dass der Abschnitt gut ist.
Ansonsten kannst du in Bliesdorf oder Pelzerhaken gut auf Plattfische gehen.


----------



## tomtom1960 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Hi jungs , also ich war von gestern auf heute am rosenfelder strand.ist gleich um die ecke von dahme. mach guck !! haben in der nacht 25 dorsche und 2 platte bekommen. allerdings nur 10 massige !! aber immerhin. also , die kleinen sorgsam wieder ins wasser geben !!! der strand hat den vorteil das du nicht weit werfen musst !! schätz mal so um50 mtr...dann liegt ihr auf der sandbank.. und da gehts ab . sogar bei vollmond ...wo mich einige vor gewarnt hatten... aber wie das so ist ..man muss das schon vorbereiten , also ist der termin immer vor dem wetter da !!! haut rein !!


----------



## doc040 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Moin tomtom, schön das du Erfolg hattest,aber mit den Wurfweiten würde ich ein bisschen vorsichtiger sein,denn 1. wissen Sie ja gar nicht wo Ihr genau gesessen habt und 2tens ist es ein Strand voller Tücken,da kann das auch mal schnell nach hinten losgehen wenn man nicht werfen kann.Konnte schon mancher am eigenen Leib spüren. Mfg doc040


----------



## Dorschoffi (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps für die Brandung in Ostholstein*

Hallo,
Glückwunsch zu den guten Fängen tomtom. Wo habt ihr den gesessen in Rosenfelde? Sind die Plätze an diesem Strand so unterschiedlich hinsichtlich Wurfweite und Hängergefahr. Bei entsprechenden Winden haben wir fürs Wochenende Rosenfelde auch ins Auge gefasst. Allerdings kennen wir uns dort nicht besonders aus. Kann jemand Tipps geben, wo sich an diesem Strand die bestens Plätze befinden?
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------

